# Suggest Components for High End Workstation



## jsk123 (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't have any experience in building a PC but I am planning to build my Dream Workstation with the following core specs. I stay in Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh

Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 2011 Core i7-3960X Processor (Extreme Processor)
ASUS P9X79 PRO Motherboard
Corsair H100 Cooler
32 GB RAM using  4 modules of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10)

I will be using this workstation for running Adobe After Effects, Premiere Pro and Playing games like Battlefield 3 on* all ULTRA ** (no compromise when gaming)*and other similar games

I need some advice from pros from thinkdigit regarding the following things -

(a) I want to use Quadro 2000 or 4000 *graphics card* (upto 4 GB max) but couldn't find even a single online retailer from India selling any of the Quadro Graphics cards. While I don't want to pay more, I will be satisfied with dual GTX Geforce 580 max 4 GB VRAM. Does anybody know where I can get quadro graphics card in India. BTW, I didn't search in retail stores. I think they are available in Chenoy Trade Center (in secunderabad)

Somebody share your thoughts on this please.

(b) What *Cabinet* do you suggest for a workstation class machine like this... I am thinking about Corsair 400R Mid Tower Cabinet (5800 in flipkart)

(c) Which *power supply unit* should I use ? 

I have  core i7 extreme processor as mentioned above with DUAL graphics card (GTX 580) or Quadro Graphics card upto 4GB max. Please name one PSU that is ENOUGH for me.. Not more not less.

Please answer my three questions keeping in view my MAIN tasks. - Adobe Premier Pro, Adobe After Effects AND HIGH end Gaming (I want to be able to play Battlefield 3 on ULTRA settings).

I bought the game earlier just to push myself to build such a GREAT workstation (hm... at least one of the great ones at consumer level)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

1)Answer the questions mentioned in the 2nd post here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

2)And post your thread here - PC Components / Configurations


----------



## jsk123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> 1)Answer the questions mentioned in the 2nd post here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
> 
> 2)And post your thread here - PC Components / Configurations



I have mentioned everything that is necessary for someone to answer my queries..

1) Adobe after effects, Premier Pro and HIGH end Gaming (For Eg. Battlefield 3 on ULTRA settings)

2) Hm... 1.5 -2 lakhs... I am looking for the best products for the above uses mentioned

3)I wont be overclockcing btw... I never encountered it :/ so far..

4) 64 bit Windows 7 Ultimate or 64 bit Windows 8 Pro

5) 2 TB is enough to begin.

6) I will take care of monitor later. First I want to build the CPU with all these configs

7) I don't have any previous components. So, this will be a whole new workstation class machine

8) Basically this is my dream machine.. I am building this to futureproof myself (ok... I know much better things are going to come). But, for the coming 5 years, I am confident that this will be great for my purposes. I am planning to buy one by one component and assemble it myself *within the coming 4-6 months*. 

I have seen many videos on youtube and I am excited.

9) I never built any kind of desktop/workstation before. But, I am ready to learn whatever is necessary to get things done. I have watched many assembling videos and I found it is easier than I thought earlier. 

I will be assembling the system myself.

10) I stay in Hyderabad. I don't mind buying online or offline. If the prices are comparitively low offline, I will go and buy offline itself. If there are any good offers online, that is also okay. Chenoy Trade center in secunderabad is just 30 min walk from my home. So, I believe all of the parts are accessible to me. 

All I need is good advice from you people  to get started!!

Please see my above post and suggest me  Thank you everyone for your time.

11)


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

you ve posted iyt in the wrong place. Post your thread here - PC Components / Configurations

Or ask a moderator to move it for you.


----------

